# afsmoren



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this verb, since I haven't found a translation in dictionaries.

Peter probeerde Hilde af te smoren, maar hij was er niet in geslaagd.

Greetings

Carlos


----------



## inter1908

Looks like it's Flemish. "Peter tried to *leave* Hilde, but he didn't succeed." Check: http://www.vlaamswoordenboek.be/definities/toon/6038


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Carlitos

Since this verb has several meanings and considerable regional differences in meaning it is hard to tell without the entire context. 

It can mean: 
- Blunt way for asking someone to leave.
- Blunt way of telling someone to stop talking. (E.g. “Shut up”)
- To restrict
- To beat someone (to it) (In a car race for instance)
- To cut off (someone on the road)   
- Cooking term 
- To dampen (someone’s behavior)
- To dampen (Technology, e.g. reduce airflow, dampen electric circuits)

It is possible that it means what *inter1908 *mentioned, although I am not entirely sure. To be certain I am afriad that you need to give us the complete context.

Let's wait for others. 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## CarlitosMS

Context:
Ik sluip het bed zonder uit zonder haar te storen
Ik raap mijn kleren stilletjes van de vloer
Ik denk dat ik hem hier maar zal afsmoren
Maar is moet eerst eens eventjes naar de koer


----------



## HKK

CarlitosMS said:


> Ik denk dat ik _hem _hier maar zal afsmoren



"Hem" cannot refer to Hilde, because she is female. Instead, it's part of the expression "Hem afsmoren", meaning to leave, or to "get outta there" (to catch the idiomatic content). Also, where did you get the notion that he didn't succeed?


----------



## inter1908

> Peter probeerde Hilde af te smoren, maar hij was er niet in geslaagd.



When I posted this, the context was not known, there also was no "hem" anywhere. He's posted it after I had written my message.


----------



## CarlitosMS

HKK said:


> "Hem" cannot refer to Hilde, because she is female. Instead, it's part of the expression "Hem afsmoren", meaning to leave, or to "get outta there" (to catch the idiomatic content). Also, where did you get the notion that he didn't succeed?



I thought firstly that the typical Antwerp expression was actually "iemand afsmoren".


----------



## Peter Jansens

In Vlaams-Brabant, BE, we used '_afsmoren_' for someone who was always asking for cigarettes without ever presenting cigarettes to others. This is because the verb '_smoren_' is used as a (regional) synonym for '_roken_': "Ik ga buiten een sigaret _smoren_." 

An '_afsmoorder_' can be compared to an '_afzuiper_' (from '_zuipen_') who is someone who always accepts drinks from others without giving a round him-/herself.


----------

